# elongatus piranha?



## redbellypirahnaman (Oct 24, 2007)

I just got a elongatus piranha i was wondering what to feed him? and do you think he will be ok with a red hi fin wolf fish?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

i dought him living with the wold fish fine!


----------



## redbellypirahnaman (Oct 24, 2007)

will he kill the wolf fish?


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

proly


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

yeah the elong will be fine with the wolf fish after he decideds to make him inot a nice snack...............lol........

Feeding,

White fish
muscles,winkles, etcetc
shrimp,
most white fish is very good, keep away from messy fish like trout,salmon,tuna, alos dont feed him goldfish...........


----------



## redbellypirahnaman (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for the info, he seems to be very shy is that normal?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

to P-Discussion


----------

